# some shots from the garden today



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Still trying out my new camera,I have just taken these in the garden,well I actually took 119,but these are the best.:laugh:
After killing his Pheasant,Craven got a new toy today,a duck.








Tug of war - Craven won.








Where he spends most of his time in the garden.
















Head shot.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Fantastic pics hun , I especially love that last one of his gorgeous face


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

The head shot is beautiful! He is lovely.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

"Where he spends most of his time in the garden".picture 3... I don't blame him what a lovely view!!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awwww hes lovley


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Ooooo he's nice lovely pics


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Gorgeous pics,love the head shot,he is such a handsome lad and I love the view,I am amazed he hasn't jumped the hedge,our Alf would be straight over and off on his adventures


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

theevos5 said:


> Gorgeous pics,love the head shot,he is such a handsome lad and I love the view,I am amazed he hasn't jumped the hedge,our Alf would be straight over and off on his adventures


It did worry me to start with,but he has never jumped over even when he has seen dogs in the next field.He has crawled through though.but that was when I first got him and luckily he was on a long lead in the garden for the first month.All Craven size holes in the hedge are blocked off now.

I was surprised the other day as he had managed to get out of the back garden into the front garden,which I thought was not secure,but the gate was shut,I shot out the front door and he was just standing in the garden.The stupid thing is the walls in the front garden are less than 3ft high and he could easily have jumped them,but because the gate was shut he just stood there.:001_smile:


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

cravensmum said:


> It did worry me to start with,but he has never jumped over even when he has seen dogs in the next field.He has crawled through though.but that was when I first got him and luckily he was on a long lead in the garden for the first month.All Craven size holes in the hedge are blocked off now.
> 
> I was surprised the other day as he had managed to get out of the back garden into the front garden,which I thought was not secure,but the gate was shut,I shot out the front door and he was just standing in the garden.The stupid thing is the walls in the front garden are less than 3ft high and he could easily have jumped them,but because the gate was shut he just stood there.:001_smile:


Ahhh god love him!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww what a beautiful dog and jessie has a duck like that lol


----------



## ShowDog (Apr 3, 2011)

Very lovely dog


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

He is soooooo gorgeous! I love the photos especially the head shot. I love his rough bit of beard! So cute.


----------

